# Die Verbotsmaschine in Bad Kreuznach läuft an... Antrag der SPD, Grünen und Linken für den Stadtrat am Donnerstag



## Robert Neuber (13. Juli 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2021)

es gibt ja aktuell sonst nichts wichtiges
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dhptalex (13. Juli 2021)

Für alle die es interessiert hier der Link zum kompletten Antrag:





						Bürgerinfosystem
					

Rats- und Bürgerinformationssystem




					bad-kreuznach-stadt.gremien.info
				




Interessant das umgekippte Bäume am Weg als Schäden durch Mountainbiker betitelt werden, was ist mit all den Bäumen die Abseits der Wege gefallen sind? Umgefallen durch den vorbeiziehenden Wind von Rad fahrern...


----------



## Maffe (13. Juli 2021)

Jugendliche zur ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeit beim Rückbau von Trails gewinnen zu wollen, den Einfall muss man erst mal haben. Fast schon Postillon-würdig.


----------



## Dhptalex (13. Juli 2021)

Maffe schrieb:


> Jugendliche zur ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeit beim Rückbau von Trails gewinnen zu wollen, den Einfall muss man erst mal haben. Fast schon Postillon-würdig.


Da gab es mal eine tolle Sache im Lennebergerwald, Rückbau von MTB-Trails durch Kindergartenkinder.


----------



## raschaa (13. Juli 2021)

Dhptalex schrieb:


> Da gab es mal eine tolle Sache im Lennebergerwald, Rückbau von MTB-Trails durch Kindergartenkinder.


Ich dachte Kinderarbeit wäre verboten....


----------



## kraxlhuber (13. Juli 2021)

Ich bin gespannt. In dem Antrag wird es so dargestellt, als wäre alles im Waldgesetz klar geregelt. Was dem Standpunkt des DIMB ja widerspricht.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2021)

kraxlhuber schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. In dem Antrag wird es so dargestellt, als wäre alles im Waldgesetz klar geregelt. Was dem Standpunkt des DIMB ja widerspricht.


Auf was bist Du gespannt? Die DIMB (deren Vorsitzender ich 9 Jahre sein durfte) vertritt ihren Standpunkt, der aber erheblich von dem des Gesetzgebers und ihrer Forstverwaltung abweicht. Da hat erst mal die Stadt die besseren Karten, wenn sie auf die Rechtslage hinweist. Aber das gießt nur Öl ins Feuer!

In Bad KH wurden wir seit Jahren um des Friedens Willen toleriert. Doch das scheint jetzt vorbei zu sein. Dass sich die Bike-Gegner die Sicht der Verwaltung zur Gesetzeslage zu Eigen machen, war zu erwarten. Mit der Gesetzeslage den Wald zu tapezieren, wird den Frieden auf den Trails allerdings nachhaltig stören. Das ist keine zur Befriedung geeignete Maßnahme, denn Deutschland ist ein Land selbsternannter Hilfssheriffs. Ähnliches haben wir vor gut 20 Jahren im Binger Wald erlebt. Mit Auseinandersetzungen auf den Trails bis hin zu körperlichen Attacken auf Biker auf breiten Waldwegen (die allerdings schlecht für die militanten Fußgänger ausgingen ;-) )...

Doch wir Biker*innen sind zum Teil selbst dran schuld. Ich bike mit höchster Wonne seit 30 Jahren auf den Kreuznacher Trails. Mit Sorge habe ich in den letzten 4 bis 5 Jahren die Entwicklung zu immer mehr gebauten Trails beobachtet. Teilweise nicht mal schön angelegtes stupides geradeaus-bergab-Geballer. Da sind die meisten Naturtrails schöner, anspruchsvoller. 
Die Trails wurden auch noch zigfach per Video und komoot gepostet, als stünden wir nicht unter Beobachtung durch den Forst, die Stadt usw.. Videos für ein wenig fame. Um damit letztlich noch auswärtige Biker*innen auf die Trails zu locken. 
Und so manches mal sind mir Leute schreddernd auf dem Waldweg begegnet, denen es egal schien, dass die Einheimischen am Ende die Suppe auslöffeln müssen. Nicht zu Ende gedacht. Rücksichtslos. Vielen Dank!

Dabei geht es auch anders - wir halten in einem privaten Bike-Chat mit 80 Leuten den Kodex ein, dass niemand Videos oder Tracks von unseren Touren veröffentlicht. Wir hinterlassen nicht nur auf den Trails keine Spuren... Und wir haben trotzdem mindestens genau so viel Spaß. Sind nur nicht für 1.000 Klicks berühmt...


----------



## Deleted 512898 (13. Juli 2021)

Und wieder geht ein Stückchen Freiheit flöten. Im besten Deutschland das es je gab...


----------



## kraxlhuber (14. Juli 2021)

X-Präsi schrieb:


> Auf was bist Du gespannt? Die DIMB (deren Vorsitzender ich 9 Jahre sein durfte) vertritt ihren Standpunkt, der aber erheblich von dem des Gesetzgebers und ihrer Forstverwaltung abweicht. Da hat erst mal die Stadt die besseren Karten, wenn sie auf die Rechtslage hinweist. Aber das gießt nur Öl ins Feuer!


Ich bin gespannt darauf, wie sich das entwickelt. Da sich der Antrag und der DIMB auf die selben Passagen im Waldgesetzt beziehen. Aber diese sehr unterschiedlich interpretieren.
Kannst Du mir sagen, wo Gesetzgeber und Forstverwaltung hier abweichen oder welche Quellen es hier gibt? Ich beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar Wochen mit dem Thema und habe bisher nichts weiteres dazu gefunden.
Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## Robert Neuber (14. Juli 2021)

kraxlhuber schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir sagen, wo Gesetzgeber und Forstverwaltung hier abweichen oder welche Quellen es hier gibt? Ich beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar Wochen mit dem Thema und habe bisher nichts weiteres dazu gefunden.


Das Landeswaldgesetz sagt: Biker nur Waldwege, und Fusspfade sind nix Waldwege. Dimb sagt: Fußpfade sind nur Fußpfade, wenn sie als solche gekennzeichnet sind, ansonsten sind sie Waldwege. Also dürfen Mountainbiker auf allen Wegen fahren, die nicht als Fußwege gekennzeichnet sind. Das sollte auf den Schildern, die Grüne, Linke und SPD fordern, auf jeden Fall ausführlichst beschrieben werden. Die werden dann groß, die Schilder… 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraxlhuber (14. Juli 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Das Landeswaldgesetz sagt: Biker nur Waldwege, und Fusspfade sind nix Waldwege. Dimb sagt: Fußpfade sind nur Fußpfade, wenn sie als solche gekennzeichnet sind, ansonsten sind sie Waldwege. Also dürfen Mountainbiker auf allen Wegen fahren, die nicht als Fußwege gekennzeichnet sind. Das sollte auf den Schildern, die Grüne, Linke und SPD fordern, auf jeden Fall ausführlichst beschrieben werden. Die werden dann groß, die Schilder… 😁


Hey Robert, ja, das ist mir klar. Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich meine. Ein Gesetz, unterschiedliche Interpretationen.


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Juli 2021)

kraxlhuber schrieb:


> Hey Robert, ja, das ist mir klar. Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich meine. Ein Gesetz, unterschiedliche Interpretationen.


@ Robert: kurz und knapp zusammengefasst ;-)
Das Problem bei der Sache ist: die Interpretationshoheit liegt beim Gesetzgeber und nicht bei den Verbänden. Der Gesetzgeber und seine Verwaltung definieren, wie es gemeint ist, legen das Gesetz aus. Dann gibt es noch Kommentierungen als Auslegungshilfen zu Gesetzen, die aber in der Regel auch nur die Sichtweise des Gesetzgebers, der Verwaltung und von Gerichtsurteilen zusammenfassen.
Die Interessenverbände können gegen die "offizielle Sichtweise" argumentieren und damit den Gesetzgeber pieksen, damit er sein Gesetz noch mal überdenkt und ändert (meist erst Jahre später).

Um bei unserem Beispiel zu bleiben: für uns Biker*innen ändert sich erst mal an der offiziellen Gesetzeslage (also dem (uralten) Pfadverbot in RLP) nichts, so lange der Gesetzgeber oder die Verwaltung das Gesetz oder dessen Interpretation nicht ändern. Deswegen heisst es für die Interessenvertretungen, unablässlich auf das unsinnige Pfadverbot hinzuweisen und Alternativen vorzuschlagen.

In Hessen ist es uns (der DIMB) gemeinsam mit vielen anderen Verbänden in 2013 im Rahmen einer Gesetzesänderung gelungen, eine vernunftsbasierte Regelung im Gesetz zu verankern. Da stehen die Bike-Gegner aber auch bereits wieder in den Startlöchern, die Uhr zurück zu drehen und nutzen jeden illegalen Trail, um gegen die Biker zu schießen. Um bei der nächsten Gesetzesnovelle zu sagen: "schaut Euch an, wie die Biker sich an das Gesetz halten, wir brauchen wieder mehr Einschränkungen". Und dabei hat der illegale Trailbau null mit dem Befahren legaler Singletrails zu tun. Aber so wird das dann ausgeschlachtet, alle Biker*innen über einen Kamm geschoren. Auch in KH.


----------



## nightwolf (15. Juli 2021)

Ein Grund mehr kein Gruen zu waehlen.
SPD und Linkspartei sind ja sowieso schon lange raus.

Und just an einem Tag, an dem Teile von RLP und NRW absaufen, woran der Autoverkehr schuld ist (*), muss man gegen Radfahrer vorgehen

(*) Einerseits nehmen die Wetterextreme zu durch Klimawandel infolge CO2 Ausstosses welcher fuers Heizen vll noch akzeptabel, beim Auto aber reine Bequemlichkeitsfolge ist und andererseits kann durch die Flaechenversiegelung durch Strassen und Parkplaetze nicht genug Wasser versickern. Aber so weit scheint in der Politik keiner zu denken.
NB beim 'besten Deutschland aller Zeiten' kriege ich Brechreiz. Das zeigt schoen, welchen Tunnelblick IM Erika hat. 
Fuer Babyboomer mit Beamten-Background, wie sie eine ist, mag das stimmen. Die Nachgeborenen zahlen die Zeche 😡


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Juli 2021)

Gabs ja auch schon in anderen Threads. Die Grünen wollen mehr Räder in den Städten. Mountainbiker sind denen vollkommen wumpe. Ich hoffe niemand wählt grün nur in der Hoffnung, dann mehr legale Wege zum Fahren zu bekommen. Als Mountainbiker hast eigentlich keine Partei wirklich auf deiner Seite.


----------



## nightwolf (15. Juli 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Gabs ja auch schon in anderen Threads. Die Grünen wollen mehr Räder in den Städten.  (...)


Dann muessten sie aber die Autos aussperren statt elektrisch zu machen und dann nur darauf rumhacken, dass kein Kobold in den Batterien sein soll. Aber das wird jetzt OT fuer dieses Thema.
Verstaendnis fuer illegalen Trailbauer fordert auch niemand. 
Einfach nur ein Verzicht auf ein alle-ueber-einen-Kamm-scheren waere im Sinne der Ehrlichkeit zu verlangen.

Ueber die Vorgehensweise vieler Biker, fuer den Weg bis zum Wald das Auto zu nutzen, habe ich mich auch schon beklagt. Frueher gab es mal eine Art 'Ehrencodex' dass wir Biker ab Haustuer fahren und auf MIV-Transfers verzichten _(im Gegensatz zu den Wanderern)_. Da es diesen nicht mehr zu geben scheint macht sich die MTB-Szene natuerlich angreifbar.


----------



## dopero (15. Juli 2021)

X-Präsi schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber und seine Verwaltung definieren, wie es gemeint ist, legen das Gesetz aus. Dann gibt es noch Kommentierungen als Auslegungshilfen zu Gesetzen, die aber in der Regel auch nur die Sichtweise des Gesetzgebers, der Verwaltung und von Gerichtsurteilen zusammenfassen.


Kann ich Dir gar nicht zustimmen. Die Verwaltung hat nichts auszulegen oder gar zu definieren.
Schon gar nicht, wie es offensichtlich immer wieder passiert, der einzelne Mitarbeiter.
Und wenn wirklich auf die Sichtweise und Absichten des Gesetzgebers geachtet würde, die ja durch Kommentierungen und Protokolle der Beratungen zu den Gesetzen festgehalten wurden, dürfte es nie zu den extrem einseitigen Ansichten einiger Verwaltungen gekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (15. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir gar nicht zustimmen. Die Verwaltung hat nichts auszulegen oder gar zu definieren.
> Schon gar nicht, wie es offensichtlich immer wieder passiert, der einzelne Mitarbeiter.(...)


Das passiert aber in der Praxis gerne mal. Es ist die Geschichte vom dummen Menschen und der Macht.
Dann muss man sich eben dagegen wehren.

Ich erinnere mich z. B. an die Geschichte wo es um den Unterhalt fuer meinen grossen Sohn ging, und mir der Heini vom Familienamt (die sind die schlimmsten, zumindest soweit ich sie kenne) quasi freudestrahlend erzaehlt hat, dass er mein Monatsgehalt mit 13/12 hochskaliert hat 'wegen Weihnachtsgeld', welches ich aber ueberhaupt nicht bekomme. 
Er wusste darueber auch nix und hat das einfach mal unterstellt 🙄 ... Immerhin hat er es kapiert nachdem ich es erklaert hatte.


----------



## Condemned87 (15. Juli 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Dann muessten sie aber die Autos aussperren statt elektrisch zu machen und dann nur darauf rumhacken, dass kein Kobold in den Batterien sein soll.


Das Zeug heißt Kobalt... ein Kobold ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. Juli 2021)

Für mich ist das eine simple Sache der Demokratie. Wir müssen für unsere Passion einstehen und Leute zusammenkriegen, die dafür auch in politischen Gremien die Birne hinhalten. Jetzt gibt es einen Verein, der genau das machen wird, dem werde ich mich anschließen und mithelfen, wo und wie ich nur kann.


----------



## nightwolf (15. Juli 2021)

Condemned87 schrieb:


> Das Zeug heißt Kobalt... ein Kobold ist was ganz anderes.


Du kennst den Witz offensichtlich nicht


----------



## Condemned87 (15. Juli 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Du kennst den Witz offensichtlich nicht


Doch, war mir nur nicht sicher ob das bei dir jetzt beabsichtigt war.


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. Juli 2021)

Es liegt nun ein offizielles Schreiben des Kreuznacher Forstamts und der Liegenschaftsverwaltung zum Antrag der Grünen, SPD und Linken vor. Darauf hingewiesen sei von meiner Seite, dass das Forstamt ganz sicher nicht unabhängig argumentiert - es wird von der grünen Ministerin Anne Spiegel geleitet.
Aus meiner Sicht schon absolut untragbar ist folgende Ankündigung: 

"Ziel des Dialogprozesses ist die Schaffung eines attraktiven Trailangebots, gleichzeitig sollen aber sensible und störungsempfindliche Bereiche zukünftig nicht mehr als Trails zur Verfügung stehen. Dabei sollen auch Strecken aktiv zurückgebaut werden."

Das ist absoluter Unfug, denn dann können alle möglichen Wege entfernt werden - nicht nur zu Lasten der Mountainbiker, sondern auch der Wanderer. Mir schwant Ungutes.


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir gar nicht zustimmen. Die Verwaltung hat nichts auszulegen oder gar zu definieren.
> Schon gar nicht, wie es offensichtlich immer wieder passiert, der einzelne Mitarbeiter.
> Und wenn wirklich auf die Sichtweise und Absichten des Gesetzgebers geachtet würde, die ja durch Kommentierungen und Protokolle der Beratungen zu den Gesetzen festgehalten wurden, dürfte es nie zu den extrem einseitigen Ansichten einiger Verwaltungen gekommen sei
> 
> ...


----------



## stolennick (19. Juli 2021)

Grundsätzlich finde ich das schon bemerkenswert, dass direkt eine Strecke gebaut werden soll. Da sind die schon ein gutes Stück weiter als der Bundesdurchschnitt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2021)

Wenn eine Partei aus den Plänen ausgestiegen ist, sollte der Thread-Titel editiert werde @Robert Neuber


----------



## Svenos (19. Juli 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Es liegt nun ein offizielles Schreiben des Kreuznacher Forstamts und der Liegenschaftsverwaltung zum Antrag der Grünen, SPD und Linken vor. Darauf hingewiesen sei von meiner Seite, dass das Forstamt ganz sicher nicht unabhängig argumentiert - es wird von der grünen Ministerin Anne Spiegel geleitet.
> Aus meiner Sicht schon absolut untragbar ist folgende Ankündigung:
> 
> "Ziel des Dialogprozesses ist die Schaffung eines attraktiven Trailangebots, gleichzeitig sollen aber sensible und störungsempfindliche Bereiche zukünftig nicht mehr als Trails zur Verfügung stehen. Dabei sollen auch Strecken aktiv zurückgebaut werden."
> ...



Hallo Robert,

vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich. Ich habe Dir vor ca. 2 oder 3 Montaten geschrieben, was passiert, wenn man ständig "tolle" Videos mit "Trailgeballer" ins Netz stellt und auch noch genau die Location verkündet.
Genau das ist nun eingetreten.
Manchal ist das eigene Ego für die Bike-Community nicht besonders hilfreich.
Danke für nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (19. Juli 2021)

stolennick schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich das schon bemerkenswert, dass direkt eine Strecke gebaut werden soll. Da sind die schon ein gutes Stück weiter als der Bundesdurchschnitt.


Das dauert aber in Deutschland knapp 30 Jahre bis zur Baugenehmigung und dann finden die immer noch einen Käfer der es verhindert.


----------



## bfri (20. Juli 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Das dauert aber in Deutschland knapp 30 Jahre bis zur Baugenehmigung und dann finden die immer noch einen Käfer der es verhindert.


Ja, nicht dass am Ende noch der Eichenprozessionsspinner vertrieben wird. So putzig und flauschig. 😬

Offizielle Strecken sind gut, müssen aber oft durch zig Instanzen bis sich dann was tut (deutsche Bürokratie - Hut ab vor den Involvierten!). Außerdem kann es das Bild geben, dass geglaubt wird, alle Mountainbiker würden sich brav in einer Reihe anstellen und dann nur noch diese eine Strecke runter fahren und alle anderen Wege meiden. Das sollte eher ein konstanter Prozess sein, mit allen Gremien an einem Strang ziehend. Leider wird oft auch durch Promo Videos das Bild des Mountainbikers skiziiert, der mit der blockierten Hinterradbremese, Dreck aufwirbelnd in super slowmo um die Kurve zirkelt. Sieht cool aus, ist aber auch nicht immer hilfreich in der Außendarstellung.

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg aus der Ferne.  Fahre die KH Trails immer gerne, wenn ich Verwandtschaft besuche oder in der Gegend bin.


----------

